# Question



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you please translate from Russsian what is written on the face of this Raketa Polar watch?

Also how reliable is this watch please?

Thank you.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Using Google Translator, a rough estimation as to what the face says would be "POLAR" for the lettering above, and "MADE IN CCCP" for that down below. As for its reliability, terribly sorry, but you'll have to wait for the more experienced members to comment (although the fact that it was made in the Soviet era would indicate quality, methinks). :lookaround:


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

gavinjayanand said:


> Using Google Translator, a rough estimation as to what the face says would be "POLAR" for the lettering above, and "MADE IN CCCP" for that down below. As for its reliability, terribly sorry, but you'll have to wait for the more experienced members to comment (although the fact that it was made in the Soviet era would indicate quality, methinks). :lookaround:


Thank you. I've just found - it reads: Polarnie!

To be honest this watch was made in 2008 and 2009 (I assume there are older models indeed).

The CCCP thing is now used only for marketing purposes.

If someone knows how reliable this watch is please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The CCCP thing is now used only for marketing purposes.

...possibly. But loads of watches were made up from/used parts from existing stock for some years after the demise of the USSR.


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Draygo said:


> The CCCP thing is now used only for marketing purposes.
> 
> ...possibly. But loads of watches were made up from/used parts from existing stock for some years after the demise of the USSR.


You are right!

Since it uses original Raketa mechanism I'm considering buying this


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Raketa movement in this watch is a true 24hour movement. The hours hand makes one revolution round the dial in every 24 hours, instead of the "normal" 12 hour twice round. Some folks can't live with this, but it only takes a few "looks" and time-checks to get used to the concept. :yes:

Raketa generally produces a reliable watch, with time-keeping well within normal standards for this type of movement. NOT greatly water resistant, so don't shower with it on









I have this one :-










where the second crown moves the chapter ring inside the case to use as a form of elapsed time indicator.


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

You are right!

Since it uses original Raketa mechanism I'm considering buying this


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

my 1989 2623h gains a bit, but that's all. power reserve is excellent reckon about 35-40 hours.

bloke in another place is knocking these out in various colours at about 30 quid posted. can't go too far wrong really can you?

24h not everyone's cup of tea, but i quite like seeing that at 6pm there's only a quarter of the day left so i'd better crack on - or at 6am a quarter of your day's gone so get your **** out of bed pronto.

you do see the day differently. well i do


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

sheepshearer said:


> my 1989 2623h gains a bit, but that's all. power reserve is excellent reckon about 35-40 hours.
> 
> bloke in another place is knocking these out in various colours at about 30 quid posted. can't go too far wrong really can you?
> 
> ...


Actually I think this is how all watches should be


----------



## wotchmen (Jul 4, 2010)

I speak four languagesolish (mother tongue) English, French and Russian

Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑ€Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ - polar

ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² ÑÑÑÑ€ - made in USSR


----------

